# Composition



## DaDirkNL (Aug 26, 2013)

This is the first little piano piece I wrote. It doesn't really have a name or anything. I don't know what style it is.
This is written in Finale. I have never played an instrument and have no knowledge of writing music, reading notes or the slightest thing about playing the piano, so i thought: Why not?
Any sort of comment, criticism or laughter is allowed! :tiphat:
Link to video:


----------



## ricardo_jvc6 (Dec 8, 2010)

Can you send the sheet music? I would like to reproduce this in reaper but with diferente Piano VST's. The song is highly hilarious because of the wierdness. That is why I like wierd piano songs.


----------



## DaDirkNL (Aug 26, 2013)

ricardo_jvc6 said:


> Can you send the sheet music? I would like to reproduce this in reaper but with diferente Piano VST's. The song is highly hilarious because of the wierdness. That is why I like wierd piano songs.


Sure! I'll pm them, what format do you want it in?


----------



## ricardo_jvc6 (Dec 8, 2010)

if you have pdf file it would be fine.


----------

